# Puritan and Reformed writing on weakness



## FenderPriest (Apr 13, 2012)

Hey folks,

I'm doing some research into the difference between sin and weakness. It seems to me that "sin" is a clear violation of God's law, where as "weakness" is more of some limitation or "thorn" that isn't sin, but a frailty of the flesh. I'm not entirely clear on the distinction, but it seems to be a living category for the Apostle Paul given his discussion in 2 Corinthians 12, where he says, "Therefore I will boast all the more gladly of my weaknesses, so that the power of Christ may rest upon me" (v.9). I'm not entirely clear on what is considered a "weakness" for Paul, but I'm thinking it's some sort of frailty of our condition that (might) otherwise hinder effective ministry and obedience to God that requires the Spirit of God to overcome or surpass. Not sure there - any thoughts would be helpful!

So at the moment I'm doing some research into Puritan and Reformed discussions on the subject. I've found the PCA Historical Center’s “A Textual Index of Puritan & Reformed Sermons” on 2 Corinthians helpful thus far. I haven't been able to locate an online version of Richard Mayo's sermon "What Must We Do to Prevent and Cure Spiritual Pride?," so if you have access to one, please let me know!

What I was hoping you guys might be able to help me with is further resources. Do you know of any places that the puritans discuss the distinction between sin and weakness? Do you have any reflections on the difference? (Maybe a different thread for that.) I thought Owen might have some discussion on the subject in Vol. 6 of his works, but I haven't located anything yet - if you know where he talks about the difference I'd appreciate you pointing me to the location!

If you have any suggestions or resources, I'd love to hear them please! (And if they're .pdf's - even better!)

Thanks!


----------



## Scott1 (Apr 13, 2012)

This may not be exactly what you are looking for, which might be a contrast between the two terms.

But the difference is implicitly taught in, _The Rare Jewel of Christian Contentment,_ by Mr. Jeremiah Burroughs. You can look through chapters on-line here:

The Rare Jewel of Christian Contentment by Jeremiah Burroughs

My impression is the Puritan writers often contemplated this within the topic of sanctification and the law and gospel distinction, since discontentment (and ingratitude) for divinely appointed circumstances are often at the root.


----------



## moral necessity (Apr 13, 2012)

I'll have to think on what resources address it. For now, it seems that sin includes not only the fruit of imperfect behavior, but the propensity that leads towards such behavior, and must include concupisence. Weakness would seem to be the limitations of our flesh, such as hunger, thirst, tiredness, limited capicity for knowledge/understanding, limited capacity for faith, proneness towards sight-based rationale, and other aspects of our flesh that either heavily influence our behavior/demeanor or weigh us down towards spiritual things in comparison to an angelic being perhaps. Christ underwent weakness of flesh, but never concupisence.

I'll try to get back to you with resources...

Blessings!


----------



## Pilgrim (Apr 13, 2012)

Maybe Sibbes' _Bruised Reed?_


----------



## FenderPriest (Apr 13, 2012)

These are all good thoughts... In poking at Owen he's got a few sections listed in "wanting" and "weakness" that might be in this direction. _The Bruised Reed_ is good - there are certainly sections in there that allude to this area.


----------



## Loopie (Apr 13, 2012)

I think weakness could certainly refer to merely a physical limitation. I can't benchpress 400 lbs, and so I would consider myself 'weaker' than someone else who could do this. Also, I have an old shoulder injury that could be consider to be a 'weakness'. There are many examples in sports where a person exploits the physical weakness of another.

In a spiritual sense I tend to say that I am 'weak' when it comes to greater temptations. Some people struggle with alcoholism, others with gambling, and others with drugs or sexual addiction. These are all sins, but one person may be 'weaker' than another person in those areas. I honestly know some men who are not at all tempted by money/gambling, while I know others who deeply struggle even when they see someone else partaking of an alcoholic drink. For this reason I would say that a person has a weakness when they have a greater propensity towards specific sins (perhaps habitual sins that they engaged in prior to becoming a Christian).

What I find interesting is how the different uses of the term 'weakness' come together. In sporting events your opponents will always seek to exploit your physical weaknesses. Similarly, Satan seeks to exploit our weaknesses when it comes to temptations.


----------



## FenderPriest (Apr 15, 2012)

Those are good thoughts Eric. I wasn't thinking of physical weaknesses in this category of "weakness" though they could be included. I was primarily thinking of the category where people are likely to not change drastically but it's not sin. More in the personality realm. My examples have come largely from my own reflection, so one would be that I tend to be a more inward person, an introvert who prefers quiet and alone time to loads of people time. There's nothing inherently wrong with that. However, there are clear Biblical calls to engage the people of God _daily_ for encouragement, correction, etc. in our life together in Christ, as well as evangelism, work, etc. So, being "inward" isn't a sin, and it can be useful, but it can also hinder me from obeying God's clear commands. It's not sin, but it can hinder me from obedience, and therefor becomes sin. In my own experience, I'd say the way 2 Cor. 12 applies here is that I rely on God for his Spirit to help me love the things he loves (fellowship with his people) and hold a conviction of the duty of Christian fellowship more highly than my own personal makeup. I've found grace in this, and people are usually a bit shocked when I say I'm an introvert. This probably means that God's getting the glory from my weakness being overcome by his own grace. So, that's a bit of an illustration to show the category I'm walking around - it's a personality makeup, not a sin, but a hinderance to obedience.

Maybe this deserves its own thread instead of just being plopped in literature?


----------



## Scott1 (Apr 15, 2012)

Jacob, your post asks good questions. A few comments below:



FenderPriest said:


> Those are good thoughts Eric. I wasn't thinking of physical weaknesses in this category of "weakness" though they could be included. I was primarily thinking of the category where people are likely to not change drastically but it's not sin. More in the personality realm.
> 
> It's not often we would think of "weakness" as a personality trait. The Apostle Paul's weakness (thorn in the flesh), according to church tradition, we don't know this for sure because its not in Scripture, but there are some hints there, was an eye disease or eye problem.
> 
> ...


----------



## FenderPriest (Apr 16, 2012)

Thanks Scott - that's getting at the direction. I have begun to wonder how much of a direct line of experience there is between Paul's 2 Cor 12 and our "weaknesses". Certainly his was unique (since he says it was given to him on account of his Apostolic revelations - something the rest of us don't have), yet there are appeals to weakness in the NT for the general believer ("weakness" in Romans 8:26 or being "weak" in 1 Thes. 5:14) and it would seem that Paul's core teaching in 2 Cor. 12 - "My grace is sufficient for you, for my power is made perfect in weakness" (v. 9) is intended to translate onto the Christian life for everybody (not just the Apostle). The nature of Paul's "thorn" is a bit of a debate - Hodge indicates it's a physical impairment (like you), Calvin and Luther indicate it's a spiritual issue. Both might be supported from Scripture - not sure where to land on that one though. You're right to put the "line" at the difference between temptations and tendencies... It's an area I'm trying to think through a good deal right now. Do you think this would be helped by a new thread in a different section? I don't know how much people read this board for this type of discussion.


----------

